# Special project-******* shed



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Lately my wife has been bugging me about moving all the "chicken stuff" from up against the house. She said it looked "trashy." Our two sheds are full, but organized.
We have a white vinyl privacy fence that encloses the back yard. I told her that no one sees anything, so who cares? She insisted, so I decided to put together a ******* shed. I started yesterday and finished up earlier this morning. Believe it or not, my wife likes it!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Did you think about building something using the 2 shed walls?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Kinda reminds me of my coop,only I got a metal shed under 3 heavy duty tarps and a raised floor.It gets a little colder here,it's 15 now and not going to get much warmer.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Did you think about building something using the 2 shed walls?


Nope, I'm not a carpenter. I wouldnt want it to look like crap LOL.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

******* or not, it keeps critters from having places to hide right up next to the house. And it keeps whatever it is you have stashed out of the weather.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> ******* or not, it keeps critters from having places to hide right up next to the house. And it keeps whatever it is you have stashed out of the weather.


Good point about the critters. I found a couple of shed snake skins behind the dump trailer up against the house, and a few toad holes on the other side.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And it was the hiding places for snakes that made me think about it. One time I was on the tractor bush hogging when I heard my dogs going off. I shut down the bush hog and left the tractor idling while I scoped out what Alf and his brothers were having such a fit at right up against the house. Even with the tractor idling I could hear the growl and it wasn't one of the dogs. The danged snake could growl. 

I shut the tractor down, climbed the fence and went to get a gun. It was huge!!! And aggressive. Dogs weren't happy about the gun but the snake problem was handled.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I used to handle snakes, not anymore. I once got bit by a canebrake rattler, one fang into the tip of my left thumb. The good Lord was looking after me and I considered it a warning... it was a dry bite. 
I've lost quite a few chicks, cockerals and pullets to chicken snakes. I do what it takes to protect my property. Shovels and shotguns all on standby lol.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Jim gets really agitated if he sees a snake that he deems poisonous. He has used some crazy stuff like wind shield de icer when he found a snake in his dad's garage one time. It worked!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg, you did dodge a bullet that time. I relocate non venomous snakes whenever I can. Those that can cause serious harm to me, the dogs or cats are dispatched. I'm not trained for handling that kind of snake so the smart thing for me to do is leave it alone. Well, you know what I mean. I handle it from a distance.

Patsy, Jim is a hoot. You would think that a garage would have something in it to make sure the problem is solved.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

When we were newly weds and I was expecting our first , we had a little house close to a river and also a lot of farm ponds around. Copperheads were abundant. He is so protective but also scared of snakes, ( he'll tell you different ). We had a tree with a double trunk in our backyard. One day he was mowing and saw a Cooper head in the fork of that tree. I heard him hollar and saw him take off running around the house for something to kill it with. He made a couple of trips before he realized that our neighbors had borrowed his gun so he got a shovel and killed it. Then he was afraid to go back there or let me go out because he said " where there's one, theres always two". We never saw another one so he finally got over it so we could again go outside.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

We leave the non venomous snakes alone. Many are territorial.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

So much for my ******* shed. I'll work on it and see if it's salvageable.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

..........................
My original coop/shed from Feb 2016.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My coop blew over a year ago.I went out the back door and the coop wasn't there,it blew into the front yard.Never saw or heard a thing.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If Dawg and NM had a contest, I would not be able to pick the winner!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> If Dawg and NM had a contest, I would not be able to pick the winner!


Nm156 wins hands down Karen. His was a coop, mine was an el cheapo canopy. Strangely enough it survived hurricane Matthew, but not the thunderstorms we had early this morning.
No way I could fix it. I got my disc grinder and cut it up and set it out for the garbage. A scrapper drove by and picked it up.
I'm just going to use the tarps to cover the items I had under the canopy.


----------

